# Survival work gloves.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know what other people are packing and prepping with, but I've gone through lots of basic work gloves and a fair share of the higher end tact gloves and find the original Mechanix gloves be some of the better gloves to have around. I use them everyday for work and as they get sweat soaked and dirty, I just toss them in the sink with a little detergent and rinse and there clean again. Synthetic materials, tough made and a person can shoot with them no problem. As I do. The only problem I've had is the Velcro closer wearing out, but they stay on well enough without it, so I just cut off the tang when they wear out. I had been packing a pair of the 3/4 fingers in my BOB with some older military leather gloves with wool inserts, but traded the 3/4 for a new pair of originals. What's everyone one else using and prepping?









::redsnipe::


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Mechanic gloves are hard to beat. You can pick up little things while wearing them too.
I also have some good leather gloves. Keep a pair of each in my truck.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I use the same mechanix gloves, plus a good set of deerskin gloves both lined and un-lined, and at times some of the newer ultra-cheap rubbery coated stretch gloves, which work well when one has to handle things that can damage the skin. Further, I am never far from a bunch of blue nitrile gloves and have some tucked into everything.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mechanic and leather at home medical nonlatex at work.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a problem finding gloves small enough for my hands, but I've been lucky enough to get a hold of a good pair of lamb skin gloves, and a pair of mechanic gloves. For working outside (trimming/hauling tree limbs, gardening, landscaping, mulching, etc), I actually prefer not to wear gloves, just a personal preference, but I obviously know how valuable they are for similar or tougher outdoor work.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know if anyone here has a pair of military issue leathers with wool inserts, but mine are still kicking after tons of use. I thought about buying something else, but there still in good shape and I'm not in cold weather down here in the south. I've got them in my pack for heavy work gloves when I need them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

AvengersAssembled said:


> I have a problem finding gloves small enough for my hands, but I've been lucky enough to get a hold of a good pair of lamb skin gloves, and a pair of mechanic gloves. For working outside (trimming/hauling tree limbs, gardening, landscaping, mulching, etc), I actually prefer not to wear gloves, just a personal preference, but I obviously know how valuable they are for similar or tougher outdoor work.


I have somewhat the same problem I've found that some brands of leather or heavy work gloves are sold in smaller (women's) sizes. Laugh if you want, same material and construction, just smaller and they fit those not blessed with dinner plate sized hands.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I don't know if anyone here has a pair of military issue leathers with wool inserts, but mine are still kicking after tons of use. I thought about buying something else, but there still in good shape and I'm not in cold weather down here in the south. I've got them in my pack for heavy work gloves when I need them.
> 
> View attachment 2143


Yep, I still have mine, I also have Mecanix gloves. My criteria for certain "work" gloves beyond durability is that I have to be able to pick up a dime off a flat smooth surfce while wearing them. It's a nice dexterity test.

I work in a chemical facility and have access to all kinds of gloves. I take what I learn there and apply the lessons to my personal gloves.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Gloves are a very under appreciated prep item that I think many take for granted far too often. I keep several sets around and find them a Godsend for when I am out doing some heavy out door work, something many of us will find ourselves doing plenty of if the SHTF.

I keep some mechanic type gloves handy at home and in the truck. They are a good general purpose glove great for many a task and you dont give up much in dexterity either. I keep a good pair of leather gloves around for most of my yard work and what not. They are great for moving masonry blocks which will wear your hands out in short order and usually keep you from mashing a finger too. They are great for clearing brush cutting up fire wood and construction projets as well. I spend a huge amount of time working out doors especially at night so I have some decent insulated gloves too. When your out doors for 10 plus hours at a shot and its 20 degrees outside, your hands take a beating real quick and you get miserable even faster!!! Once that happens the rest of your body aint too far behind.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The only "mechanic" gloves I have ever used are the nitrile gloves that are basically oil and solvent resistant latex-like gloves. I don't know any mechanics that can work with a pair of cloth or leather gloves on their hands. But then I was mostly working on heavy equipment and material handling equipment so it may be different in other fields. 
That said when I am working with OSB or plywood I do wear gloves and I own a nice pair of gloves for winter back-packing and hunting. I can shoot while wearing them but only because I keep my trigger pull adjusted to 4 pounds.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

mechanix gloves are hard to beat, I have several pairs. I love them becopuse when i ride my quad, they aren't to hot. Yes the velcro wears out, but usually before I wear the palms out. 
I was also lucky one day and found a great pair of leather "knockoff" Isotoner gloves on a stack of pallets behind Home Depot. Nine years and I still have them.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite gloves by far are Mechanix gloves. Less than $20 a pair, hand washable just like Fuzzee says, great retention of dexterity and feel.

I use them for shooting gloves too. They stay cool in summer and warm in mild winter.

I also use them for motorcycles, ATVs and SxSs. And for wrenching on vehicles they are the best.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer the wells Lamont leather gloves, 3 pack at Costco are about $18

For most chores I don't wear gloves but when fencing, or working with horses where rope burns can really suck I choose leather.

I do have some cheap harbor freight mechanics gloves but not sure if I like them, I should try more expensive ones.


----------

